# Casting Source



## Tin Falcon (Aug 19, 2007)

guys :here is a place that has both Stuart and PM research casting sets. 
I have spoken to the owner at several shows. 
No affiliation. He is in central PA. 
http://www.catfish-hollow.com/st-mod.htm
Tin


----------

